# Short Handle Spinning Rod



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

I fish from my kayak quite a bit. I've found the normal length handles on a spinning rods too long. The end of the handle bumps into my PFD. Does anyone know of a manufacturer that makes a medium to medium light action 6'6" to 7' rod with a 5" handle rather than the normal 8" or longer?


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

I've heard this before, a common kayak problem. Take the rod you want and saw
it off. Remove the end cap from the stub end and epoxy it onto the new end of 
the rod. Or go to the netcraft sight and find a cap that will fit.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you might check into an eagle claw starfire. i have a 9 ft light or ultralight that i just love. its only rated for light line. im not sure just what. but i used it with 50 lb braid on it down in florida for black drum. and they was only about 8 or 10 lb at the biggest that i caught. but they put up one he double L of a fight. i had the drag pretty tight and they would pull the rod back under the boat and slip the drag. that was a hoot. but im sure they make them in a heavier models. but the ones i have has a very short butt on them. hope this help you out. good luck and great fishin
sherman

i guess this didnt help much as i,ve found alot of starfire rods but nothing like the one i,ve got. i need to get the no# off of it and use them also.

but i did find one that should be just what your looking for. its a 7'6" m action. travel rod. its a spinning or fly rod. its a 4 piece rod in a travel bag. i pm,ed you the info. please let us know if this will work.
sherman


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Another suggestion: what about a rod with a Tennessee handle coupled with a slightly heavy reel or counter weights in the butt cap so that the rod is balanced with the reel close to the butt end? 

St. Croix has a 6' medium power, fast action Premier series rod with Tennessee handle on sale on their website marked down to $55 from $100. Not quite what you were asking for but it is a heck of a deal on a great rod to see if you can make that setup work for you.

http://www.stcroixrods.com/shop/catalog/Freshwater-23-1.html#


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

You either need to modify them yourself, build one, or have it built. In the case of a butt that short, I wouldn't even attempt to balance the rod, as the handle isn't long enough to provide the torque needed and will require a substantial amount of weight to balance the rod. In this case, form follows function, and there will be some tradeoffs involved, but that is the case with every design choice in a rod. If you decide to modify a rod or two, here is a good article to get you started:
Rod Butt Shortening

I believe that there are some kayak rods out there, if you look, but I think they may be geared toward saltwater guys and may not have butts as short as you would like.

There is no better excuse to build a rod than to get just what you want.

Hope this helps,

Joe


----------

